# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Poly neuropathie

## tinenieman

Weten jullie het antwoord op de behandeling van poly neuropathie?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo tinenieman,

*Behandelingen*
Er zijn verschillende behandelingen die ingezet kunnen worden bij de pijnlijke neuropathie en polyneuropathie. Reguliere pijnstillers, zoals de vaak voorgeschreven middelen Lyrica, Tapentadol, gabapetine, tramadol, Cymbalta. Pijnstillende creme's, zoals wij die ontwikkelden op basis van ketamine, amitriptyline, baclofen, gabapentine en dergelijke.
Of bijzondere vormen van pijnstillende acupunctuur die we speciaal binnen ons instituut ontwikkelden, de neuropacupunctuur. Ook pijnstillende en ontstekingsremmende supplementen en natuurlijke stoffen worden door ons ingezet. Maar alles alleen als er voldoende wetenschappelijk bewijs voor is. 
_(Bron: http://www.neuropathie.nu/behandelingen/index.php)_

Er is op deze site meer te lezen over verschillende medicatie, supplementen, cremes, vitaminen, vitaminen, Naald-electrostimulatie: PENS (een electrostimulatietechniek), Plakker-electrostimulatie: TENS (apparaat vor thuisgebruik die elektrische stroompjes afgeeft) of Iontoforese (electrische stroom brengt geneesmiddelen en pijnstillers door de huid in) die gebruikt kunnen worden. Er staat erg veel goede informatie op.

----------

